# Influence of Cable and Bowstring Twists



## BowhunterNJ (Oct 21, 2002)

This correct...if not please correct me! 
I'm writing it down this time because I get tired of looking for it...

In respect to solocams...

Add Cable Twists = Increase Draw Weight, Increase Draw Length, Increase Axle to Axle, Decrease Brace Height

Add Bowstring Twists = Decrease Draw Weight, Decrease Draw Length, Decrease Axle to Axle, Increase Brace Height

Basically, my axle-to-axle is a little long (1/8" or so) by my brace height is right on (center of grip 90 degrees to inside of bowstring).
Draw-weight is about half a pound off.
All moot really, so just want to know for informational purposes...and I'd like to get the bow in spec before tuning.
Likewise the lower cam nut on the bow (Ross CR337) is a smidge off the lower limb in respect to alignment.

But not sure how to equalize all of this...I add a twist to one, it takes the other out of spec I'd imagine...first time tuning a Ross CR337 though, so not sure yet.


----------



## red44 (Apr 11, 2005)

Cable twists : + lbs, + DL, + BH, - ATA, and rotates the cam to the string
String twists: Not much affect on lbs, - DL, + BH (sumwhat dependant on cam lobe shape) , - ATA, and rotates the cam to the riser.


----------

